# خواطر ارادة تنزف ..



## sparrow (7 نوفمبر 2007)

دا كتاب لابونا يعقوب وانا بعتبره من الكتب الجميله المعزيه المليانه بركه يارب يكون سبب بركه وعزاء للكل
هو عبارة عن خواطر بتدور بين الانسان وارادته وطبعا ربنا بيرد ويعزي عن كل هذة الخواطر 
هو الكتاب طويل شويه معلش وعشان كدة هنزله علي مرات متعدده
----------------------------------------------------------------------------------
’’ كل الراس مريض . وكل القلب سقيم . من اسفل القدم الي الراس ليس فيه صحه بل جرح واحباط وضربه طريه لم تعصب ولم تلين بالزيت ’’ (اش 1:5,6)
سقوط .. تمزيق .. جرح .. كسر .. سحق .. ضلال .. هي نفسي في السقوط
ولكني اريد الرجوع .. ابغي القيام فلقد سمعت عن محب البشر . محب الخطاه .. يرغب خلاصهم ودوما يبقي لهم بقيه نجاه

الانسان :
هذا ما شجعني يا سيدي ان اعود من متاهات سدوم وعمورة .. شاكرا احساناتك الجزيله معي ..وملاك حضرتك وروحك القدوس الذي يرغب خلاصي ونجاتي من هلاك مثل هذا .. هذا ما دفعني لان استدعي ارادتي واستجمع افكاري واشحذ الكل للعمل
آه من تلك الارداه , كم جرتني 
بعيدا في اوديه عصيانها ! ولكنــــي ساعود ..
فوعودك لي وعود الخلود وامال الاجيال 
انتظرني ايها السيد الرب
... هيا يا ارادتي هيا .. فقد تناهي الليل وتناهي النهار .. نهار ابديه لا تغشاه ظلمه
الوقت مقصر منذ الان وقبل الان هيا نفتديه ونعود من قفار ضلالنا . هل سمعت سيدك هلم نتحاجج يقول الرب ان كانت خطاياكم كالقرمز تبيض كالثلج وان كانت حمراء كالدودي تصير مثل الصوف ( اش 1:8)
... هيا اذن ولا تؤخري لاجل ابديتك . وسوف يرد لنا ما تقدم وتاخر من مطر الحياه , لانه يخلص بالقليل وبالكثير
.. الملم فيها .. استدعيها .. احصرها محاولا ضبط عزمي فيها .. كم تقدمت لحظات . ثم تراجعت اياما .. قد اضمحلت .. لقد خار عزمها .. الم اقل كقول الكتاب .. راس مريض وقلب سقيم بلا صحه بل ضربه طريه تؤلم .. لم تعرف الدواء لانها هجرت الطبيب .
فظلت هكذا لم تعصر .. لم تعصب .. لم تلين بزيت .. فبقيت جروحها اصولا للمرارة تنبئ بقرب مصيري كما لوكنت سدوما اوعموره

ربنا .....................
مستحيل ان تثبت يا حبيبي ..
انا اريدك كما انت .. بخطاياك حتي ولو اتعبتني بها ... سوف تدرك انني لم ولن استخدمك بتقدمه ولا اتعبتك بلبان بل ستراني ماحيا لذنوبك لاجل نفسي .. وناسيا خطاياك ايضا لاجل نفسي ( اش 43 :22,25 )
جميل ان تصمم وترغب وتريد ولكن هذا وحده لا يكفي بل لا ينفع ان لم تعجنه بخمير من عندي .. روحي القدوس ونعمتي فيك 

الانسان ................
وهل انا لا استطيع ؟؟ غريب هذا !! لقد كنت قويا جداا . لم يمض علي وقت ظننت فيه انه لن يمكنني ان اعود .. ان اتوب 
بل في كل مرة سقطت فيها كنت اعلم ماذا افعل 
واقول لفعلها الان بالارادة واشبع
وسياتي وقت ترفضها الارادة فيه وتنفذ ما عزمت عليه
... تعالي يا ارادتي . تعالي واسعفيني ايتها المجروحه لماذا تنزعجين وتماطلين هكذا ؟؟ هل راحت قواك ؟؟ ام ضاع عزمك ؟؟ هيا بلا كسل نجدد ايام الصبا والشباب .. نخرج من طريق فيهرب اعداؤنا في سبعه طرق .. ايام كنت تنعمين بالحريه والانطلاق ,, عبث الشباب امامك تجربه تدركين فيها فساد الغوايه .. لقد كنت جميله , ماذا جري ؟؟ هيا لا تتواني .. هلم الي وساعينك
..... استجمعها .. الملمها .. اضمها .. بلا مجيب .. بلا فائدة .. ما العمل ؟؟ اقسو عليها .. اطغيها .. اشدها .. اسوقها .. بلا فائدة .. ماذا تريدين ؟؟
يا عاصيه .. يا مجروحه .. هيا بلا تذمر .. وانس قدور اللحم في مصر الشهوات .. واتركي عنك مشتهاك الزائل ... لا مجيب !!!
.... مخاض .. صراخ .. دموع .. نزيف ارادة مستمر ... يتبدد كطلقات الرعد .. وومضات البرق .. تصرخ اريد الولادة .. لا طبيب لانقاذي !! ... لا طبيب ...

ربنا ......................
مستحيل ان تدوم يا حبيبي 
الم اقل لك تعال . انا اريدك كما انت مسلوب الارادة ؟؟
من قال ان المطلوب ارادة ؟
ارادتك يا حبيبي تريد اراده .
لماذا تستكثر علي ذلك .
وقد اريتك من قبل موتي .
ام لم تراني تهتز لي اوصال الطبيعه . يوم مت عنك لافتديك 
واوقف عنك نزيف الحياه الي بحار الهاويه ؟؟
انا افتديها وانت اسلمتها للنجاسه والهوي
سلبك الشيطان كل ارادة فيك .. ...... فاعطهاني اذن .........
انا لن اسلبها منك .. لانك ستراها ملكي ولخيرك امتلكها انا
ثــــــــــــــــــــــــق في انا ساردها كما خلقتها فيك .. هكذا قويه مرهبه كجيش بالويه .. كفرس في مركبات فرعون


----------



## sparrow (8 نوفمبر 2007)

----- يبدو لي ان في الامر شيئا غريبا .. يدا غريبه ... يخفي علي ادراكها ...
لم يات علي يوم تصورت فيه ان حالي سيسوء هكذا .. كما لم يدر  شمشون قاضي اسرائيل الجبار ان يوما سياتي عليه يجر فيه طاحون السخرة ويلعب لتسليه الخطاه !!!
آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآه .... لم اتصور نفسي ضعيفا هكذا ..
ضعيفا جدااا ... انه الشيطان بكل تاكيد ..
  آآه منك ايها المعاند .. الي هذا الحد افسدت عفتي ...
 ---- هيا اسعفيني يا عزيمتي لنحارب هذا اللعين ....
ساقاومك ... وارد حيلك ... واقاتلك ...
  تلمح هناك خطيه .. طالما ذقتها .. كم هي لذيذة ...  هكذا قالت لي .. جرب معي .. هذه المرة وكفي .. لتكن الاخيره ... ونجدد السيره . هيا
كاعمي يقود اعمي .. قمت استند علي بقايا طهارتي ...
آآآه ... سقوط ... تمزيق ... جرح غائر في عفه نازفه نزيف الموت .. كفاك .. اين المقاومه ؟ اين الصمود ؟ ... اين ابليس من كل ذلك ؟؟؟
انه هناك في الخطيه يلوح بها .. يريدك ويشتاق اليك

+++ (ربنا ) لن تثبت يا حبيبي .. قلت  لك تعال .. بلا اراده .. سلمهالي .. ساريك ماذا سافعل بها . ستري ملكوتي .. فقط سلمهالي .

---- ولكني لست ضعيفا هكذا .. لست صغيرا علي الصمود 
انظر ماذا فعلت بارادتي ومواهبي ..
كم نجحت في دراستي بارداتي 
كم احرزت من تقدم وازدهار بمواهبي
كم صرت محبوبا من الجميع بطلاوتي
انا اذن لست ضعيف .. انا قوي ...
وساثبت لك هذا ...
هيا يا عزيزتي .. يا ارادتي ...
*** (ارادته )  تقوم متململه .. زهقت مرات المحاوله ...
ماذا تريد مني ؟؟
 --- ادعوها .. ارجوها .. اتوسل اليها ...
دعني .. هكذا تجيب
 *** ايتها الملعونه ماذا تقولين .. لا لن ادعك
 ***  (ارادته ) لاتحاول معي .. فانت تمثل القيام .. انت لا ترغب .. انت ضعيف 
انك لبارع حقا في التمثيل .. هل نسيت ؟؟؟
مسالك المتعه بالامس وقبل الامس كنا نطرقها ..
كنت فرحا بها .. ماذا دهاك ؟؟ 
لا ترهقني بكثرة مطالبك .. فانت السبب
لقد كنت في يديك ملكا لك .. انظر ما فعلت بي 
تركتني عاريه تنهش في صقور النجاسه ... فدعوتك ولم تسال عني ...
 توسلت اليك الا نذهب ... فاسكتني بعنفك المعهود
ذكرت لك عاقبه ما ترغبه .. فبررت لنفسك كل ما تريده 
بكيت فيك بل نحيت . فاستبحت لي لذه بالمر تغرقني ..
لا تظن اني سعيدة .. بل شقيه وانت السبب 
 --- ولكني اضرخ .. كما صرخت من قبل مرارا ...
اصرخ .. اريد اراده .. اريد اراده ..
آ ه تذكرت نفسي يا محبوبتي 
حقا _ احاول الهروب من هذا الماضي 
احاول نسيان ذاتي .. وكيف كنت ؟؟
البراءه .. الطهارة _ التقاوه والحب
ولكن يدا قاسيه اغتالت كل ذلك 
داست علي طهارتي
مثل قدم غاشمه دهست زهره ناضرة 
ولكن
ما زالت في  ,, في الزهره رائحه
 **  (أرادته ) الان تطلبني ان اقوم 
قيام جريح مصاب فقد كل دماه
تركتني اصارع وحدي
في حيره من امري لا اجد لها حلا 
اجري هنا وهناك اتسول بقوه المعونه .. النجده ..
فابتلع صرخاتي .. واجتر اناتي 
وانت غارق مع الرفاق 
وانا غارقه في دمي ...
... نزيف اراده دائم علي درب الطهاره والبراءه .. والنقاوة والحب
تمزقت .. سحقت .. سهاه الغدر حلقت بي ..
هل من مجيب ؟؟
لنداء من ارده خائره .. وعزيمه دب فيها الموات 
هل من طبيب يسرع الي .. يداويني ...
لان صاحبي .. طبيبي تركني بل امرضني .. 
-- عمن تتحدثين يا شقيه . عني انا رفيقك . بل سيدك 
ما امرضك يا عاصيه .. يالك من مريضه حقا ..
انت لا ينفعك الطبيب .. انت دواؤك الموت 
 *** (ارادته )ولكن كيف وانت مني في داخلي بل نحن في عناق ابدي ..
 --- موتك يعني دماري .. فلا تموتي .. حاولي 
قومي هذة المرة وساعديني .. لا تخذليني ارجوكي
  *** متراخيه .. متردده .. تحاول .. ولكن .. الي سقوط .. ولا جديد .. الي سقوط تذهب كل محاولاتها .. !! 

+++ (ربنا ) لا تنفع .. لا تثبت 

--- ما الذي يحدث حولي .. هل انا فاشل الي هذا الحد ..
ما اشقاني اذن انتظر انت ولا تتدخل في حياتي  (يقصد ربنا ) 
فانها تعنيني انا !!
دعني اصرف اموري مع ارادتي .. ام انت ارادتي ؟؟ لا اظن
لماذا تتحدث هكذا وتثبط كل عزم ونيه في ؟؟؟ هل الي هذا الحد تمزقت نفسي .. وتخرق ثوبي ... لا اظن 
دعني وشاني الان احاول انا ...
ومتي حصل لي وقت ساستدعيك .. فيه اكون مستعدا لسماعك .. ونقاشك
اما الان فانا لا احتمل
**** (يخاطب ارادته )  هل يعجبك فشلي ؟؟ هل انتي سعيده بذلك 
اسعفيني ارجوك ..
لوكنت جسدا .. ساقبل قدميك ..
( الاطفها .. اهدهدها .. اتملقها .. بلا فائده محمومه ترتعش .. ولا تريد القيام تخرقت ونزفت .. ولا ترغب طاعتي
__ يا لك من ملعونه .. عاصيه ...
**** ( تخاطبه ارادته )  يا حبيبي ورفيق وجودي 
انا لا اعاندك انا لست عاصيه لقد فقدت كل قوه للصراع والتحدي 
انا مثلك اشتهي براءه الطفوله واشتاق الي بسمه رضيع 
ملاك فمك يوما ما واشتهي بريق الطهارة
كلل راسك وانت فتي طاهر 
ها انت تراني اخفي وجهي من الخزي بعدما حسم الصراع .. نحو الضياع 
لماذا تلعنني وانت دفعتني لاركب الهلاك ؟؟
وهل في يديك لعنات وبركات ؟؟ انت لمسكين حقاا 
انت مثلي جريح نازف  ... انت مثلي حائر تائه .. فاشك ضلالك
قلت لك ابحث عن طبيب .. يداويني ليشفيك وقتها ساقوم معك
انما لا تحاول الان معي .. فقيامي لن يكون الا لسقوط 
وذهابي لن يكون الا للذه .. اللذه .. هل تعرفها ؟؟
لا تقل لي صلاه لا تقل لي توبه لا تقل لي كنيسه 
انا لا اعرف هذه الامور .. لم اختبرها 
فلا تخجلني بين الرفاق 
كفانا رفاق اللذه .. نشرب كئوس الهوي  ننسي الام الزمان .. يا لهم من رفاق مسلين ... 
مالنا بكابه تضفيها علينا مقتضيات التوبه ...
لاصلاح القلب ...
هذا الكلام لا يخصني ...
لنعش حياتننا طولا وعرضا .. لا نحمل هم الغد !!
لناكل ونشرب ونطرح ونفرح .. فلسوف تنتهي حياتنا .. وغدا نموت .. فلا تحرمني الان من كل هذه المتع ...
----- ( يخاطب ارادته ) كفاك ارجوكي هل انت جاده ؟؟
تطلبين اللذه والمتع ....  لا ....
اين صراخك اذن ؟؟؟
اين اشتياقك واشتهاؤك  للبراءه والطهاره 
*** (تخاطبه ) مللت وانت السبب 
تحيرت جداا واظلم طريقي تماما ضاع حتي . طعم الخطيه في فمي والياس من شفائي صار واقعي  ....  فلماذا اقوم ؟؟؟
---- (يخاطبها ) لست انت ما تتحدثين الان .. انه ابليس فيك اسرك .. سباك
لو كنت تفعلين كما اتفقنا .. لكنت الان احسن 
جربي الجهاد .. جربي الصلاه  فما اجمل التوبه
 ** قلت لك لا اعرف هذه الامور فلا تخزلني بين الرفاق 
-----  آآآة فهمت الان . هل لا تعلمين هذه الامور ؟؟؟
لماذا لم تقولي منذ زمن ؟؟
في يدي ان اقودك وادربك . فلقد اختبرت هذا في الماضي . وانت !! هل حقا لا تتذكرين ؟؟؟
كيف كنت تقومين في الليل وتنتصبين للقاء الهك نفس ما كنت تفعلينه افعليه الان ,, 
هيا  حاولي وستجدين الجسد طوع اشارتك 
يسجد متي اردت ويقوم متي اشرت . فقط حاولي 
*** تحاول ولكن مكسوره التدبير كتلميذ فاشل في وقت قصير .. يلملم نفسه .. في ساعات قليله يحشو طاقات الشهوه.. عبثا تحاول
--- تذكري الصلوات .. تذكري الاصوام .. تذكي السهر .. يالها من ذكريات جميله .. ايام كنت تقولين :: شماله تحت راسي ويمينه تعانقني ...
ايام كنت تسمعين عريسك :: ها انت جميله يا حبيبتي .. عيناك حماماتان 
اين كل هذا ؟؟؟
*** بل اين انت من كل هذا ؟؟ ذكريات حبيبي ... !! 
ذكريات ويكفيك مني اياها .. ودعني لا تلح علي فالي فشل وسقوط .. ستكون كل المحاولات ... فلا تتعب نفسك
--- آآآه يارب .. ماذا دهاها تلك العاصيه .. لقد فقدت زمامها مقبض الريح صارت كل محاولاتي  لحصرها واحضارها لك ...


----------



## sparrow (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*++++(ربنا ) سوف لا تثبت يا حبيبي . كم مره قلت لك هذا الكلام ؟؟ .. وانت تهرب مني بل وتصدني ؟
تعال يا حبيبي .. يا حملي الضال .. انا اناديك 
ربك الفادي المخلص , العالم بامر  خلاصك ..
الذي يرغب ابديتك .
تعال ولا ترفض وتحتقر محبتي ..
وتخذل دعوتي ووقوفي امامك
تعال فانا احبك .. ومن اجل محبتي الابديه لك ..
ادمت لك الرحمه 
تعال واستثمر هذه المراحم .. لتعفوو عنك احشاؤها 
.. تعال ولا نؤخر .. فلن تجد عونا من احد .. 
تعال بكل تقصيرك .. وجهلك

----  من قال يارب اني لا ارغب المجئ ؟؟ انا اريدك 
ولكني دعني الملم نفسي حتي اتيك كاملا
انا اعلم يا سيد انك احببتني وتحبني ..
وانا كذلك !! ولكن لا ييحني ان ائتيك بجرح في ارادتي .. ونزيف في عفتي 
دعني اضمد هذه الجروح .. واوقف هذا النزيف 
حتي حينما اراك افرحك .. ولا احزنك بعدم امانتي
لقد علمت الطريق .. وشكرا لك اريتني حبك ..
وساتي اليك فانتظرني , لقد عرفت البدايه 

+++ يا ابني لا تكابر .. هل سمعتني .. انا الطبيب الاعظم اقول :
لا يحتاج الاصحاء الي طبيب بل المرضي .. !
البدايه والعلاج .. املكهما لك انا .. والا  فتذكر
ادم اباك في سقوطه وحزنه . من افتقده واقامه ؟؟
من بادر بالخلاص في وقت كانت فيه البشريه نائمه ؟؟
ليس عليك ببدايه يا حبيبي .. خوفا عليك من عتو ذاتك ..
عليك بقبولي .. ومعرفه ضعفك .. وعدم ضبطك لصلاح فيك ..
عليط بطلبي .. والقاء كل همومك علي
وساعولك . عندئذ ستقوم ...

----- علمت هذا يا سيدي .. ان اقبلك وقد قبلت
ان اعرف ضعفي وقد عرفت
لذا ساقوم وآتي .. ولكن بعد ان احول ضعفي هذا الي قوه وسقوط الي قيام .. وعصياني الي طاعه

++++ يا حبيبي .. يا طفلي الصغير ...
لو كنت ترجو الطبيب .. تعال في مرضك ليصف لك الدواء 
لا تحاول وحدك فانت ضعيف .. الم تسمع قول الكتاب الذي بين يديك ولم تفتحه ...
(( الويل لمن هو وحده .. ليس له ثان ليقيمه )) 
ليس لك ثان ليقيمك ... الا انا
فاتخذني انا هذا الثاني .. مع اني في الحقيقه 
الاول والاخر .. البدايه والنهايه .. الالف والياء !!
ولكني اعينك .. وبتوضع قلبي اضمك ..
باذلا ذاتي عنك طوعا لاني احيك ..
فلا ترفض حبي لك 

----- وماذا سيقولون عني 
الي هذا الحد فشل .. وضياع
وعندما انوي القيام .. يقيمني اخر !
يا لها من حيره !
دعك ربي من احتقار الناس لي
نفسي تحتقرني .. ذاتي تزدري بي ..
افكاري توعجني وتطاردني
ضعفي يلاحقني .. وتقول لي قم ..
زلزال في كياني .. بركان في صدري ..
يغلي ليدمرني . لا يارب . اتركني ادبر حالي ..,
وساتي قريبا اليك
***( يكلم ارادته ) نفسي .. ذاتي .. عقلي .. افكاري .. جسدي ..
هيا وكفانا شقاقا .. فكل بيت منقسم علي ذاته يخرب
فقد سمعت هذا زمان الراحه ..
مصيرنا اذن الي خراب ان استمرينا هكذا
هلم نتصالح .. ماذا تريدون !!؟
يرد الجسد ....  غائز وشهوات
ترد النفس .... كسل وتهاون
يرد العقل .... سبي واستسلام
ترد افكاري ... تشتيت .. وتشويش 
تتدخل الاراده صارخه في وجهي ... 
  لا تحاول 

++++ سيصير الخرق اردا .. يا حبيبي البائس
هل تعلم من تهادن ؟  ليس جسدك او عقلك او نفسك ...
انما الشيطان .. يا حبيبي .. هل علمت .. انه يلعب بكل هؤلاء طالما انت بعيد عني
انصحك يا حبيبي .. لا تسع للصلح معه 
لان هذا معناه هلاكك
انظر لابيك ادم .. كيف سقط وضاع سلامه .. لانه هادنه وصادقه
انظر لنوح البار .. نعم البار .. كيف سكر وتعري .. كيف غلبته الخمر .. وهو الذي لم يقهره الطوفان ! طوفان اهلك كل الارض
انظر لداود .. كيف زاغ وتمررت نفسه حينما هادنه ونسي الجهاد 
انظر .... انظر
جبابره عظماء .. يطغيهم المشتكي .. اين انت منهم .. وانت ممن تقول انك ضعيف ؟؟
الخطيه يا محبوبي 
طرحت كثيرين جرحي .. وكل قتلاها اقوياء
انت من هؤلاء الكثيرين .. جريح مثلهم .. تعالي فاشفيك ...*


----------



## sparrow (11 نوفمبر 2007)

----- ان كان الامر كذلك ... فالويل لي .. لن استطيع العوده اليك .
لا استطيع ان اعدك بتوبه ورجوع .
فجسدي يعاندني .. ارادتي تذلني .. افكاري تحرقني .
وليس لي رجوع بدونهم ..
طريق مسدود .. مظلم .. سرت فيه يا الهي 
تهت عنك .. رغم يقيني انك نور للذين في الظلمه
.. فمضي فرح قلبي القديم .. وتبددت  مباهجي الي احزان .
هاجت في كل ثمار عصياني الدائم لك .
ملكتني ارادتي .. واطاحت بسلامي .. ولم يعد لي هدوء في جسدي , حتي الخطيه .. افعلها منغلبا لها .. مقهورا منها .. دون اراده !!
اشتهيت كثيرا .. سعيت وراءها .. تهرب مني بعدما كانت تغويني .
مذله يا سيدي تهت فيها .. ارجوها .. وهي من كانت ترجوني ان اقبلها !!
ندمت كثيرا علي مرات توافر لدي فيها فرصه للدنس .. وقاومت وقتها كعفيف .
عون باطل .. نظرت اليه .. وانتظرته من اراده او جسد او فكر ..
مكثت في برج قلبي الخرب .. اتوقع زادا ..
والخطيه تحاصرني
اذا قاومتها استكانت وهدات الي حين تعد لي شركا جديدا ..
اذا هدات انا لالتقط انفاسي اللاهثه . انبرت كتنين ترميني بسهام الشر
لا عون من صديق .. لا معونه من السماء .. لقد اغلقتها انا بعصياني .. يئست جداا ياربي ..
زفيري يؤرقني .. ونبض قلبي يذكرني بالموت لا بالحياه لاني بالحقيقه ميت
علي الاقل في عرف ضميري الذي يحمل بقايا للحياه 
ميت ورغبتي في الحياه مجهضه  .. تحيا للحظه .. وتموت سريعا
لا امل لي .. ولا رجاء امامي .. انسان شقي باع حياته .. عمري ضاع
اكله جراد شهواتي ..
وليس لي فرصه للرجوع .. ليتني ...
آآآآآآه ... لا تنفع الان ليتني هذه .. بعدما مضي زمان الرجوع ..


+++ مهلا يا حبيبي ... لا تتسرع انه الياس يقدمه الشيطان لك
لن تثبت يا حبيبي .. ولن تصلح شيئا ... وسيصير الخرق اردا
ان نظرت لذاتك .. او لكل البشر حولك ..
ستجد الكل في الموازين الي فوق 
من في البشر يضبط صلاحا ؟؟
العطيه والهبه من عندي انا
لا تيآس يا حبيبي فانا :: اعطي المعيي قوه ولعديم القدره اكثر شده 
لقد تركتك تسلك بجهلك رغما عني ..
ومن وراء قلبي لاني احبك .. واحترم ارداتك
تركتك لحيظه في نظري .. هادفا ان اردك باحساني الابدي .
فلا تخزني بياسك .. بعدما احزنتني بخطاياك ..
واتعبتني باثامك .
من قال يا حبيبي ان اليآس علاج .. وانا رجاء الحياه الحياه الابديه لك ؟؟
ما هذا المنطق المغلوط ؟؟
ان كنت سلمت نفسك للخطيه .. واستبحت كل المتع الزائفه ؟؟ 
ان كانت ارادتك قد خارت .. واضمحلت قواك ؟؟
ان كان حزنك بلغ الي عمق نفسك .. مثل المياه تغمرها !!
لا تيآس الان .. فانا ارقبك .. وقريب منك جدااا
لاتدخل لانقاذك في الوقت المناسب 
الم تسمع يا حبيبي ...
جئت لاطلب واخلص ما قد هلك ..
جئت لك انت يامن صرت في حكم الهالك .. بضلالك ..
لا تخف .....
لك في قلبي مكان .. وفي محبتي موضع راحه ..
لانك موضوع محبتي .
تركت سمائي لاجلك انت .. اخليت ذاتي من كل مجد ولبست ثوب اتضاعك .. كيفما ارفعك لمجدي 
........ وسارفعك يا حبيبي
ان لم افعل لاجل قلبك الغير تائب ..
سافعل لاجل نفسي .. واسمي القدوس الذي دعي عليك .. علك تتوب وتثور فيك نوازع الرجوع الي صدري الذي يشتاق اليك 
ولكــــــــــــــــــــن يا ابني يآسك يربطني ...
ها انا اجدد في قلبك آمال الخلود ...
قلت لك منذ البدايه .. انت وحدك لا تملك العوده الي 
وصرخت ارادتك .. اريد اراده ..وانت لم تسمع
جربت بشده معها .. فسقطت في احباط شديد وقد وجدتها تخور اكثر
جربت اللين معها ,, فنامت منك واستكانت كفرس سباق اطعمه صاحبه في منتصف الطريق .. فلم ياخذ الجعاله !!
حاولت الصلح مع اعوانك .. فانبروا كلهم ضدك يستهجنون طرقك الفاشله .
والان تحاول اليآس ....
هاانا احملك كيما اردك .. وعليك ان تعلم ان الرجوع الي هو الا تفعل شيئا سوي ان تريد وترغب ...
لا تؤمل في ارادتك قوة .. ولا في افكارك صلاحا بل الق بكل الحمل علي
لا تنحصر في ذاتك .. بل انطلق لتحبني .. انا من احببتك ومت لاجلك .
لا تحاول ان تفعل شيئا بذاتك او بقوتك بعيدا عني
حتي لا تجعل قوتي بلا ثمر فيك ..
فهي لا تعمل الا في الضعف واسمعني اقول لبولس ’’ تكفيك نعمتي لان قوتي في الضعف تكمل ’’


----------



## adel baket (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*




> مستحيل ان تدوم يا حبيبي
> الم اقل لك تعال . انا اريدك كما انت مسلوب الارادة ؟؟
> من قال ان المطلوب ارادة ؟
> ارادتك يا حبيبي تريد اراده .
> ...



الله على الخواطر الرائعه
الرب يفرح قلبك​


----------



## sparrow (12 نوفمبر 2007)

----- فهمني اكثر يارب ...
انا ساصلي اليك بجسدي وروحي .. وفي خواري لن استطيع القيام ,
 ماذا سافعل ؟؟
ساتي اليك بكياني كله وستقودني ارادتي الخائره الغير راغبه فلن يمكنني 
كيف ساصل اليك اذن ؟؟؟

+++ اطلبني يا حبيبي .. في عمق فشلك . عمق حزنك 
عمق يآسك .. وستجدني ومتي وجدتني لا تنسب الفضل لنفسك بل لمن اعطاك المقده .. لي انا..
عندئذ تستطيع الثبات
ستكشف داخلك كنزا عميقا مخبا في قلبك .. ’’ لان علي كل مجد غطاء ’’
وذلك لحكمه حتي تنظر داخلك لتراني اعمل بلا سكوت فتقول .. لي هذا الكنز العظيم .. في آنيتي الخزفيه ..
فضل القوة لك يارب .. وليس مني .. او لي انا .. فانا ضعيف جدااا
حبيبي الاراده التي تهرات لا تنفع انت في حاجه الي جديد .. تاخده مني انا ..
وانا ساهبه لك مجانا بشرط واحد بسيط :: اعطني كا ما قد تهرا فيك .. اعطني كل ضعف .. كل فشل .. كل موت 
ساعطي كل ما ترغب عوضا عنه جديدا
لقد اخذت منذ القديم ما هو لك .. لاعطيك ما هو لي .. هل علمت هذا ’’ فرحا ابديا عوضا عن حزنك البائس ’’
جمالا عوضا عن رماد .. دهن فرح عوضا عن النوح .. رداء تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسه
فقط سلم لي حزنك .. وروحك .. وجسدك المنكسر
ولا تستكثر علي ان اهبك كل ذلك .. فلقد وهبت لك حياتي فوق الصليب وابي لم يشفق علي انا .. ابنه  فكيف لا يهبك معي كل شئ ؟؟
هات ما عندك يا حبيبي ..
افعل ما تستطيعه وضعه في يميني .. يمين البركه .. وستري معني الجديد في حياتك .. ستلمس ثوب المعموديه جديدا عليك .
ستشدو بالترنيمات الابديه وقد نسيت كل الماضي  .. كخبره مؤلمه 

----- ربي ... حبيبي ... معلمي
ما هذه الوعود الجميله .. اين كنت من زمان ؟؟
لم تركتني اجتر احزانا غمت لججها نفسي واناهتها ؟؟
هل تتلذذ بحزني ؟؟ وسنين جهادي الماضيه ..
زهره شبابي الضائع .. اين ادفنها ؟؟ وكيف انساها وهي من عمري ؟؟

++++ نعم يا ابني الحبيب هذه رقعه جديده .. دفعها ابليس ليدك اسمها التذمر ..
ارفضها يا محبوبي .. القها في وجهه 
فتذمرك علي يزيدك عصيانا علي عصيانك !!

----- مللت هذا يا سيدي الرب ..
كثرت في ثوبي الرقع .. حتي فقد ثوبي كله .. صار كله رقعا .. او بالحري ،، تعريت بالكامل
ارجوك ربي .. اكشف لي ذاتك  وعرفني ارادتك من نحوي ارجوك


++++ تمهل يا ابني ولا تظلمني معك ..واسمعني 
هل جربت الخمر ؟؟ .. زاهيه مترقرقه .. في الكاس تلهب عشاقها مرارا وسكرا
انا يا حبيبي اريد ان اعطيك خمر حبي الصافي ..
خمرا جديداا لم تذقها من قبل
هل تتذكر عرس قانا ؟؟ ليتك كنت هناك لتذوقها . خمرا جديده اروع من الجديد بمقياس البشر .. اريدها لك الان انا ..
طبعا تقول لي اعطني هذه الخمر الان حتي لا احتسي كئوس الهوي البائده
تماما كما طلبت السامريه اعطاءها الماء الحي حتي لا تذهب الي البئر لترتوي
فكان لزاما عليها ترك جرتها هناك .. !!
وعليك انت ايضا ان اردت خمري . اردت حبي .. ان تترك  الكاس التي شربت فيها خمر العالم .. بل تكسر هذه الكاس
ان تترك لذاتك .. ان تترك هواك .. حينئذ ساعطيك حبي .. ولكن تذكر
لو وضعنا خمرا جديده في زقاق عتيقه , ستتلف الزقاق وتنسكب الخمر . هذا ما يحدث في العالم انت ايضا يا حبيبي .. زق حي .. لخمر حبي .. الذي هو وروحي القدوس ,,, فان لم تكن جديدا بالعمل والحق , سوف لا تحتمل ظهور عمل روحي فيك , لذلك انا اتاني عليك ...
حتي تكتشف كل قديم وعتيق فيك ..
وتسلمه لي لاستبدله لك بجديد من عندي , الجسد العتيق المدفون في المعموديه معي اصبحت بذلك جديدا حيا ,,
تقهر الجديد فيك بخطاياك واستسلامك ويذلك يحيا العتيق مره ثانيه . ولكن تاكد ان حياته الان وهم وسراب
خمير الشر القديم الذي طهرتك منه حينما فتشت قلبك بسراج روحي
قبلته من جديد وفي خبره اليمه صرت خمرا وليس فطيرا .. 
ثق ان روحي في مازال يفتشك ليغسلك من كل خمير .
ساعدني يا حبيبي وسلم لي كل قديم عندك وفيك ,صارحني باقوالك, واركع معترفا
بخطاياك 
اهرب الي بيتي .. مستشفي البائيسين واطبائي .. رعاتي , هناك 
اوصيتهم عليك ,, وهم في انتظارك .. تجد الشفاء . والرجاء . والفرح ,, وتخرج مجددا قوة شبابك كالنسر
ارادتك المضمحله .. قديم فيك .. سلمه لي ..  ولا تحاول ان تفعل بها شيئا 
فليس اتفاق بين عتيق فاسد وجديد طاهر لا تثيرها كي تقوم ..ولا تقس عليها كيما تشتد
قلي لي انا : خدها ياربي واعطهاني جديده .. وانا مستعد 
لا تتجاهل دعوتي .. وتجاهد وحدك . سوف لا تري الا العتيق يقف امامك 
والشر الذي تريده سوف تفعله شئت او لم تشا والخير الذي ترغبه سوف لا تستطيع انجازه
هل تعلم لماذا ؟؟؟؟ لانك لم تاخد مني الجديد .. انما تاخد فقط رقعه غير كامله وهذة ليست مني ,, قد تكون من رصيد قديم من روحيات الصبا عفي عليها الزمن
زكري صلاه او صوم او ميطانيات يا حبيبي .......... زكريات يا حبيبي

_*سوف لا ترتاح الا في .. وبي انا .. وفي دمي 
اريدك ان تنظر الي .. حتي تراني وتنسي ذاتك 
سلم لي حياتك .. وساحملك ..*_


----------



## sparrow (16 نوفمبر 2007)

---- موت يارب اشعر  به .. ناموس قاس في اعضائي .. يسبيني
اريدك يارب .. واحبك .. ولكن لا استطيع
كاني في قبر كئيب .. خممت من رائحته .. ولم اعد قادرا علي الحياه
اشعر باني احتضن جسدي الفاسد ..
ونتن الخطيه يلفني يتشبث بي .. يعانقني .. وكاني قاتله يريد الانتقام مني
انثني عنه .. اتملص منه .. ولكنه يجذبني بعنف . هذه هي الحقيقه .. موت يا سيدي الرب .
لوكنت اعلم ان حالي سيصير هكذا .. ما كنت شردت عنك لحظه
ما كنت ترددت في اعطائك عمري وقفا علي حبك
حال الموتي اهدا مني .. علي الاقل هم لا يشعرون ,, اما انا ..
قبرت نفسي في نجاساتي .. اشباحها ترعبني 
بانزعاج في قلبي ,, وصدي روحك في لم اعد اميزه ,, برعشه في اوصالي ,, وطريق سلامتك بعدت عنه 
مع انك تعطيه كنهر لمن يصغي لوصاياك ..
وكلما حاولت القيام .. جرتني مئات الايادي الي الجب السفلي 
لم اعد مدركا لاي شئ يحدث حولي .
ضاعت مواهبي .. فسد نجاحي .. فشلت طلاوتي  ,, لم يعد من منقذ .. ينتشلني مما انا فيه ’’ ويحي انا الشقي .. من ينقذني من موتي هذا ’’

+++ حسن يا ابني جيد انك علمت انك ميت ..
حسن جداا . انا اريدك هكذا .. حتي اجري عملي فيك .. كطبيب
الان انت بلا اراده .. لست فقط بضعيف يحاول الترقيع ,, بل انت ميت لا تستطيع حتي البحث عن رقعه 
ساعطيك الاراده الجديده ..
الان انت ميت ,, ومات فيك كل عتيق
الان اعطيك حبي .. خمري .. لتضعه في زقك الجديد .. فتحتمله ولا يحرقك و لا يتلف .. وينشق الزقاق ,, ولا ينسكب الخمر بل يصان .. يصان .. كنزا في انيه خفيه .. يا حبيب قلبي تعال يا ابني .. افتح فاك واملاه لك .. خمر الحياه الابديه وهبه الخلود 
افتح قلبك  وساغمره لك .. فرحا لا ينطق به ,, افتح عينيك لتري ما لم تره عين وعيون البشر ,, افتح اذنيك لتسمع اصداء الترنيمات الابديه ,, تشدوها الملائكه وتدعوك لمشاركتها ..
افتح بالجمله هيكلك ودعني اطهره لك .. جعلته للصلاه وانت بتوانيك فرطت في قداسته 
لا تخف ,, طالما شعرت بموتك ساطهره لك .. ولن افسده
اسمح لي يا ابني ...
ان اطهر منه كل نجس ,, لا تحاول منعي .. فانا ارغب طهارتك
احسب نفسك ميتا لا يشعر  .. ودعني اجري عملي فيك
وستري كم انت محبوب لدي ,, كم انت طاهر بدمي .. فقط لا تقاوم
طرقك الرديئه .. ان قلت لك اهجرها .. اطعني .. يا حبيب اطعني بسرعه ارجوك
صديق السوء .. ان طلبت منك مفارقته .. اطعني يا ابني .. فماذا جنيت منه ؟؟
وستختبرني صديقا الزق من الاخ .. لا يتركك حتي تستريح
عاداتك الذميمه .. جرب معي هجرانها .. واتخدني عاداتك
ادمن في حبي .. واسكر في خمري ,, 
افكار الخطيه ستلاحقك .. لا تنزعج .. فقط لا تقبلها ولا تفرح بها
اطلبني .. واشهر صليبي في وجهها .. وساعينك سمر افكاري معي فوق الصليب ..  بالجمله يا حبيبي .. سلم حياتك سلم هيكللك . اسكب ضعفك ,, وساملاك بالقوه .. بروحي القدوس ..


----------



## Meriamty (21 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*



+++ اطلبني يا حبيبي .. في عمق فشلك . عمق حزنك
عمق يآسك .. وستجدني ومتي وجدتني لا تنسب الفضل لنفسك بل لمن اعطاك المقده .. لي انا..
عندئذ تستطيع الثبات
ستكشف داخلك كنزا عميقا مخبا في قلبك .. ’’ لان علي كل مجد غطاء ’’
وذلك لحكمه حتي تنظر داخلك لتراني اعمل بلا سكوت فتقول .. لي هذا الكنز العظيم .. في آنيتي الخزفيه ..
فضل القوة لك يارب .. وليس مني .. او لي انا .. فانا ضعيف جدااا
حبيبي الاراده التي تهرات لا تنفع انت في حاجه الي جديد .. تاخده مني انا ..
وانا ساهبه لك مجانا بشرط واحد بسيط :: اعطني كا ما قد تهرا فيك .. اعطني كل ضعف .. كل فشل .. كل موت
ساعطي كل ما ترغب عوضا عنه جديدا
لقد اخذت منذ القديم ما هو لك .. لاعطيك ما هو لي .. هل علمت هذا ’’ فرحا ابديا عوضا عن حزنك البائس ’’
جمالا عوضا عن رماد .. دهن فرح عوضا عن النوح .. رداء تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسه
فقط سلم لي حزنك .. وروحك .. وجسدك المنكسر
ولا تستكثر علي ان اهبك كل ذلك .. فلقد وهبت لك حياتي فوق الصليب وابي لم يشفق علي انا .. ابنه فكيف لا يهبك معي كل شئ ؟؟
هات ما عندك يا حبيبي ..
افعل ما تستطيعه وضعه في يميني .. يمين البركه .. وستري معني الجديد في حياتك .. ستلمس ثوب المعموديه جديدا عليك .
ستشدو بالترنيمات الابديه وقد نسيت كل الماضي .. كخبره مؤلمه



موضوع رااااااااااائع جداااا 


الرب يبارك حياتك ويعوضك تعب محبتك 

​


----------



## feeby saad (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*

*ربنا .....................
مستحيل ان تثبت يا حبيبي ..
انا اريدك كما انت .. بخطاياك حتي ولو اتعبتني بها ... سوف تدرك انني لم ولن استخدمك بتقدمه ولا اتعبتك بلبان بل ستراني ماحيا لذنوبك لاجل نفسي .. وناسيا خطاياك ايضا لاجل نفسي ( اش 43 :22,25 )
جميل ان تصمم وترغب وتريد ولكن هذا وحده لا يكفي بل لا ينفع ان لم تعجنه بخمير من عندي .. روحي القدوس ونعمتي فيك *


*موضوع رائع ربنا معاك ويباركك *


----------



## ايرينى جورج (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*

اللة على الكلام المملؤ نعمة وبركة ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك​


----------



## sparrow (24 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*

feeby saad __ايرينى جورج ___Meriamty ___nazeradel

شكرا لمروركم
 ربنا يبارككم


----------



## +Nevena+ (26 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*

ربنا .....................
مستحيل ان تثبت يا حبيبي ..
انا اريدك كما انت .. بخطاياك حتي ولو اتعبتني بها ... سوف تدرك انني لم ولن استخدمك بتقدمه ولا اتعبتك بلبان بل ستراني ماحيا لذنوبك لاجل نفسي .. وناسيا خطاياك ايضا لاجل نفسي ( اش 43 :22,25 )
جميل ان تصمم وترغب وتريد ولكن هذا وحده لا يكفي بل لا ينفع ان لم تعجنه بخمير من عندي .. روحي القدوس ونعمتي فيك 


ثــــــــــــــــــــــــق في انا ساردها كما خلقتها فيك .. هكذا قويه مرهبه كجيش بالويه .. كفرس في مركبات فرعون


نعم يا سيد نثق انك ساتردها كما خلقتها فينا
اقبلنا اليك يا سيد نحن الخطأة
ولتكن ارداتتنا فيك بقوتك انت

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك ويبارك حياتك


----------



## sparrow (28 يناير 2008)

*رد على: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*



نيفين رمزي قال:


> ربنا .....................
> مستحيل ان تثبت يا حبيبي ..
> انا اريدك كما انت .. بخطاياك حتي ولو اتعبتني بها ... سوف تدرك انني لم ولن استخدمك بتقدمه ولا اتعبتك بلبان بل ستراني ماحيا لذنوبك لاجل نفسي .. وناسيا خطاياك ايضا لاجل نفسي ( اش 43 :22,25 )
> جميل ان تصمم وترغب وتريد ولكن هذا وحده لا يكفي بل لا ينفع ان لم تعجنه بخمير من عندي .. روحي القدوس ونعمتي فيك
> ...



شكرا لمرورك واضافتك الجميله
وامين يارب يقوينا  ويردنا ليه
ربنا يقويكي ويباركك


----------



## Twin (24 فبراير 2008)

*رد على: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*

*سلام ونعمة للكل*
*هااااي أخت sparrow*

*شكراً علي هذا الكتاب الرائع - أنا مقرتوش طبعاص علي الشاشة-*
*علشان أنا تقريباً حفظه أنا قرأته قبل كدة حوالي 100 مرة *
*بجد كتاب رائع وأبونا يعقوب حنا درسلي سنتين بالكلية*
*ووقتها نزل الكتاب وقريته وعجبني أوي*
*وبنيت عليه أوبريت -كنتاتا- مسيحي مؤلف كحوار وتمثيل وترانيم *
*وتم عرضه بالكليه*
*بنفس الأسم خواطر أرادة تنزف*

*ربنا يبركك يا sparrow*​ 
*وليكون بركة*​ 
*سلام ونعمة*


----------



## i'm christian (21 مايو 2008)

*مش عارفه اقولك ايه غير شكرا بجد
انا كان عندى الكتاب ده واخدته منى واحده صاحبتى وضاع منها
ودورت عليه فى كل المكتبات اللى عندنا مالقيتهوش
انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى اول ماشوفت العنوان قولت ياترى هو ولا مش هو
ومش ممكن تتخيل فرحتى اد ايه انه طلع هو 30:
بجد شكرا




​*


----------



## sparrow (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*



Twin قال:


> *سلام ونعمة للكل*
> *هااااي أخت sparrow*
> 
> *شكراً علي هذا الكتاب الرائع - أنا مقرتوش طبعاص علي الشاشة-*
> ...



نورت الموضوع يا امير
شكرا لمرورك الجميل


----------



## sparrow (29 مايو 2008)

*رد على: رد: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*



i'm christian قال:


> *مش عارفه اقولك ايه غير شكرا بجد
> انا كان عندى الكتاب ده واخدته منى واحده صاحبتى وضاع منها
> ودورت عليه فى كل المكتبات اللى عندنا مالقيتهوش
> انا مش عارفه اشكرك ازاى اول ماشوفت العنوان قولت ياترى هو ولا مش هو
> ...



الحمد لله انه طلع هوو
وانا فرحانه كتير انك انتي فرحانه ههههههههه
والكتاب ممكن تلقيه في كنيسه جورجيوس بحدائق شبرا لان دي كنيسه ابونا يعقوب
شكرا لمرورك وتعليقك الجميل


----------



## amjad-ri (24 يوليو 2008)

مرسيى على الموضوع 

الله يعوض تعبك​


----------



## sparrow (31 يوليو 2008)

*رد على: رد: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..*



amjad-ri قال:


> مرسيى على الموضوع
> 
> الله يعوض تعبك​




شكرا لمرورك 
نورت الموضوع


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2008)

موضوع جميل جدا شكرا ليك


----------



## Bnota_Zr†a (13 سبتمبر 2008)

> +++ يا ابني لا تكابر .. هل سمعتني .. انا الطبيب الاعظم اقول :
> لا يحتاج الاصحاء الي طبيب بل المرضي .. !
> البدايه والعلاج .. املكهما لك انا .. والا فتذكر
> ادم اباك في سقوطه وحزنه . من افتقده واقامه ؟؟
> ...


المسيح ينور دربك ويبارك حياتك
شكرا على احلى  الخواطر 

سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معك
تحياتي​


----------



## sparrow (15 سبتمبر 2008)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا شكرا ليك



شكرا لمرورك الجميل
ربنا يباركك


----------



## sparrow (15 سبتمبر 2008)

bnota_zr†a قال:


> المسيح ينور دربك ويبارك حياتك
> شكرا على احلى  الخواطر
> 
> سلام ونعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح معك
> تحياتي​



 شكرا لمرورك نورت الموضوع 
ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## سيزار (22 سبتمبر 2008)

موضووووووووووووووووووووع رائع جدا


----------



## iam_with_you (7 أكتوبر 2008)

فعلا احلى كلام حاسيت انى بتكلم مع ربنا 
ربنا يباركك على الموضوع الحلو دة 
يسعد ايامك


----------



## sparrow (27 أكتوبر 2008)

iam_with_you
سيزار
شكرا لمروركم الجميل


----------



## بطرس البرت (26 نوفمبر 2008)

اريدك يارب .. واحبك .. ولكن لا استطيع
كاني في قبر كئيب .. خممت من رائحته .. ولم اعد قادرا علي الحياه
اشعر باني احتضن جسدي الفاسد ..
ونتن الخطيه يلفني يتشبث بي .. يعانقني .. وكاني قاتله يريد الانتقام مني
انثني عنه .. اتملص منه .. ولكنه يجذبني بعنف . هذه هي الحقيقه .. موت يا سيدي الرب .
لوكنت اعلم ان حالي سيصير هكذا .. ما كنت شردت عنك لحظه
ما كنت ترددت في اعطائك عمري وقفا علي حبك
حال الموتي اهدا مني .. علي الاقل هم لا يشعرون ,, اما انا ..
قبرت نفسي في نجاساتي .. اشباحها ترعبني
بانزعاج في قلبي ,, وصدي روحك في لم اعد اميزه ,, برعشه في اوصالي ,, وطريق سلامتك بعدت عنه
مع انك تعطيه كنهر لمن يصغي لوصاياك ..
وكلما حاولت القيام .. جرتني مئات الايادي الي الجب السفلي
لم اعد مدركا لاي شئ يحدث حولي .
ضاعت مواهبي .. فسد نجاحي .. فشلت طلاوتي ,, لم يعد من منقذ .. ينتشلني مما انا فيه ’’ ويحي انا الشقي .. من ينقذني من موتي هذا ’’

+++ حسن يا ابني جيد انك علمت انك ميت ..
حسن جداا . انا اريدك هكذا .. حتي اجري عملي فيك .. كطبيب
الان انت بلا اراده .. لست فقط بضعيف يحاول الترقيع ,, بل انت ميت لا تستطيع حتي البحث عن رقعه
ساعطيك الاراده الجديده ..
الان انت ميت ,, ومات فيك كل عتيق
الان اعطيك حبي .. خمري .. لتضعه في زقك الجديد .. فتحتمله ولا يحرقك و لا يتلف .. وينشق الزقاق ,, ولا ينسكب الخمر بل يصان .. يصان .. كنزا في انيه خفيه .. يا حبيب قلبي تعال يا ابني .. افتح فاك واملاه لك .. خمر الحياه الابديه وهبه الخلود
افتح قلبك وساغمره لك .. فرحا لا ينطق به ,, افتح عينيك لتري ما لم تره عين وعيون البشر ,, افتح اذنيك لتسمع اصداء الترنيمات الابديه ,, تشدوها الملائكه وتدعوك لمشاركتها ..
افتح بالجمله هيكلك ودعني اطهره لك .. جعلته للصلاه وانت بتوانيك فرطت في قداسته
لا تخف ,, طالما شعرت بموتك ساطهره لك .. ولن افسده
اسمح لي يا ابني ...
ان اطهر منه كل نجس ,, لا تحاول منعي .. فانا ارغب طهارتك
احسب نفسك ميتا لا يشعر .. ودعني اجري عملي فيك
وستري كم انت محبوب لدي ,, كم انت طاهر بدمي .. فقط لا تقاوم
طرقك الرديئه .. ان قلت لك اهجرها .. اطعني .. يا حبيب اطعني بسرعه ارجوك
صديق السوء .. ان طلبت منك مفارقته .. اطعني يا ابني .. فماذا جنيت منه ؟؟
وستختبرني صديقا الزق من الاخ .. لا يتركك حتي تستريح
عاداتك الذميمه .. جرب معي هجرانها .. واتخدني عاداتك
ادمن في حبي .. واسكر في خمري ,,
افكار الخطيه ستلاحقك .. لا تنزعج .. فقط لا تقبلها ولا تفرح بها
اطلبني .. واشهر صليبي في وجهها .. وساعينك سمر افكاري معي فوق الصليب .. بالجمله يا حبيبي .. سلم حياتك سلم هيكللك . اسكب ضعفك ,, وساملاك بالقوه .. بروحي القدوس ..

توقيع sparrow :
sparrow غير متصل أضافة تقييم إلى sparrow تقرير بمشاركة سيئة   	رد مع اقتباس إقتباس متعدد لهذه المشاركة الرد السريع على هذه المشاركة
sparrow
مشاهدة ملفه الشخصي
البحث عن المشاركات التي كتبها sparrow
إضافة sparrow إلى الإتصالات الخاصة بك
قديم 01-21-2008, 03:20 PM 	  #8
Meriamty
يســ بنت ـــوع

الصورة الرمزية Meriamty

تاريخ التسجيل: Jan 2008
الدولة: يســ حضن ـــوع
المشاركات: 8,546
انثى
Meriamty في طريق التميز

افتراضي رد على: خواطر ارادة تنزف ..


+++ اطلبني يا حبيبي .. في عمق فشلك . عمق حزنك
عمق يآسك .. وستجدني ومتي وجدتني لا تنسب الفضل لنفسك بل لمن اعطاك المقده .. لي انا..
عندئذ تستطيع الثبات
ستكشف داخلك كنزا عميقا مخبا في قلبك .. ’’ لان علي كل مجد غطاء ’’
وذلك لحكمه حتي تنظر داخلك لتراني اعمل بلا سكوت فتقول .. لي هذا الكنز العظيم .. في آنيتي الخزفيه ..
فضل القوة لك يارب .. وليس مني .. او لي انا .. فانا ضعيف جدااا
حبيبي الاراده التي تهرات لا تنفع انت في حاجه الي جديد .. تاخده مني انا ..
وانا ساهبه لك مجانا بشرط واحد بسيط :: اعطني كا ما قد تهرا فيك .. اعطني كل ضعف .. كل فشل .. كل موت
ساعطي كل ما ترغب عوضا عنه جديدا
لقد اخذت منذ القديم ما هو لك .. لاعطيك ما هو لي .. هل علمت هذا ’’ فرحا ابديا عوضا عن حزنك البائس ’’
جمالا عوضا عن رماد .. دهن فرح عوضا عن النوح .. رداء تسبيح عوضا عن الروح اليائسه
فقط سلم لي حزنك .. وروحك .. وجسدك المنكسر
ولا تستكثر علي ان اهبك كل ذلك .. فلقد وهبت لك حياتي فوق الصليب وابي لم يشفق علي انا .. ابنه فكيف لا يهبك معي كل شئ ؟؟
هات ما عندك يا حبيبي ..
افعل ما تستطيعه وضعه في يميني .. يمين البركه .. وستري معني الجديد في حياتك .. ستلمس ثوب المعموديه جديدا عليك .
ستشدو بالترنيمات الابديه وقد نسيت كل الماضي .. كخبره مؤلمه



موضوع رااااااااااائع جداااا


الرب يبارك ح


----------



## sparrow (30 أبريل 2011)

للرفع


----------

